# Next Ride In Memphis



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, next time theres a ride planned here in memphis post it up ! I might be ready to get out and see what I can do finally.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey we are riding today, meeting at the RR tracks over the access road around 10-1030ish. Not supposed to rain till late afternoon so come on and bring rain gear n beer


Greg G


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

****it! I gotta fix the front end in mine now, Im guessing the control arm bushings and ball joints are trash.Man id love to get out and join ya


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

We had a good ride. We made it from Covington Pike to 51 and back. It was a good time. 

If you got to redo the A Arm I would look into the poly ones that are around instead of the factory Kawi stuff. When mine goes out again I an going that route..

Greg G


----------

